# Worlds Largest Private Aquarium....and it's in a church....



## Cichlidaevid (Jul 27, 2009)

I ran across this a little while ago. Seems a new church is opening in Dallas, and they claim to have the world's largest private aquarium in it. It's been under construction for several years and now it's finally about to open. Here's a short video that was on the news yesterday:

http://www.wfaa.com/video/index.html?nvid=391426

It's saltwater, but still. 
_And it's in a church!_
I guess everything really is bigger in Texas! 

Discuss.


----------



## LampLover (Feb 19, 2003)

Would of been cooler if it was Lake Tangnyika themed...


----------



## Zion Lion (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

Makes me want to go to church!!


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

Makes me want an aquarium in our church! But I'd much rather have a freshwater theme also, since there are coral reefs a mile away from our church!


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

http://www.acrylicaquariums.com/iboc.htm

more pics from the folks who made it.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

WOW    That is a lot of offerings!


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

Check out the website of the company that installed it. Check out some of the other projects.

http://www.acrylicaquariums.com/featured_projects.htm

Oh - that was already posted. Sorry.


----------



## pvtqueball (Aug 17, 2009)

Makes me think to take my pole to church!


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmmm.... So many different thoughts on this.

First of all, technically yes it is a private aquarium, but it's been built with the communities funds, monies raised by the church itself. Me, I don't see it as a private aquarium. I do see it as a colossal waste of money. C'mon guys, churches are supposed to be doing work within thier own communities and the greater world community to help those who are disadvantaged. I do not have a problem with communities having a nice building within which to worship, but the money spent on this could have been better used within the Dallas community.

Now this http://www.freshwaterstingray.nl/Frames ... lands.html is what I call a large private aquarium. And yes there are some Frontosa in there for all you African lubbers, but they get lost in the enormity of the tank.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

DeadFishFloating said:


> Hmmmm.... So many different thoughts on this.
> 
> First of all, technically yes it is a private aquarium, but it's been built with the communities funds, monies raised by the church itself. Me, I don't see it as a private aquarium. I do see it as a colossal waste of money. C'mon guys, churches are supposed to be doing work within thier own communities and the greater world community to help those who are disadvantaged. I do not have a problem with communities having a nice building within which to worship, but the money spent on this could have been better used within the Dallas community.


It does provoke thought. I'm sure there are plenty of needs in the community, as you said. I can't imagine the cost, but here are a couple of thoughts - It could have been financed by a private donor. We don't know how much money they do put into their community. We don't know their overall budget. Donations to churches are voluntary, and every church has a governing body of some kind that decides where their money goes.

And communities themselves do this kind of thing with tax payer money all the time - stadiums, parks, fireworks, etc - all stuff that does not meet a dire need - but may enhance, enrich, and draw people into their community - which will raise over all revenue.

All that being said - I would never spend that kind of money in a church on a display. I think one of the circular tanks in the middle of their lobby would have been sufficient.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

Most of the large churches around here are supported by private money. You would be amazed at how many sports figures acutally pony up money but don't want anyone to know about it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Scr*w the starving children... we want fish!

I've often considered making my hobby into a failing business to qualify for wholesale purchasing and to be able to write off some of my "losses"...

But this guy took it one step farther! He got a massive tank tax free, paid for by others and with a team of volunteers to assist!

While I agree it is an amazing aquarium... I would not consider it a "private aquarium"... and I think it is appalling that such an expense was undertaken by a (so called) church!


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

DeadFishFloating said:


> C'mon guys, churches are supposed to be doing work within thier own communities and the greater world community to help those who are disadvantaged. I do not have a problem with communities having a nice building within which to worship, but the money spent on this could have been better used within the Dallas community.


 :roll: oh please....

Not the place to post your problems with church. Research what ministries this church supports before you start pointing out your displeasure with them.

Who are you to determine what's 'nice' when it comes to a church building? I'll have you know that Dallas is the bible belt of Texas and there are many, many large churches that have very expensive buildings. This is nothing new for the area. Would you go to a church that's a run down shanty or a tent?


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

We have some extremely large churches in Texas. Lakewood in Houston can hold over 16,000 people in it. Yes that's right 16,000. He bought the old Houston Rockets stadium and turned it into a church.


----------

